# How to get rid of old cd's?



## windchimes (Sep 29, 2008)

This may sound funny..but looks like a serious problem..got a lot of old cds.
I dont want many of them anymore. How should I get rid of them without causing
any harm ( environmental or..say like someone opening it; contain old data, some unwanted but a lot of email backup (dating back to 2000, 2001 etc, may be  few family pics too ) What are the options?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 29, 2008)

Break em up, or scratch them really bad from the top (Not with fingernails, use a screwdriver or a blade instead). Disposal is normal as with other plastics.


----------



## anni (Sep 29, 2008)

One more option is... Send it to me other then your personal cds..I like to collect garbage cds...I hv a huge collection in my room walls
anni


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 29, 2008)

^^

lol.. wud love to see a photo of ur room wall, if u can post it her w'out any problems..


----------



## mad_max (Sep 29, 2008)

gather some friends and break them(the cds not the friends)


----------



## pushkar (Sep 29, 2008)

Bury them


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 29, 2008)

i thnk... just pack them and put it in some box..and keep it in ur store room dude..u shld not waste such things . may be sometimes it can be helpful?

regards.


----------



## windchimes (Sep 29, 2008)

ax3 said:


> @windchimes .... i had the same problem .... bt i sold it off 2 my raddiwala @ 200 rs ....... @least money toh mila ......
> 
> sell my frd & get money ........



How many cd's you sold to earn Rs200?

I haven't counted yet...but it may come around around 60 I think



parthbarot said:


> i thnk... just pack them and put it in some box..and keep it in ur store room dude..u shld not waste such things . may be sometimes it can be helpful?
> 
> regards.



Thanks Parthbarot..But  few of them dont even open..certain contain old version of
softwares..Old chip cd (year 2000 stuff)..etc


----------



## din (Sep 29, 2008)

You should check these 

*familycrafts.about.com/od/cdcrafts/CD_Crafts.htm

And This


----------



## n2casey (Sep 29, 2008)

I think, better to donate those CDs.
So many times I found that, so many people r there who like to work with old version of softwares (some softwares were free earlier but now those r paid).


----------



## windchimes (Sep 29, 2008)

din said:


> You should check these
> 
> *familycrafts.about.com/od/cdcrafts/CD_Crafts.htm
> 
> And This



well..would love to..but no much time left...but a search on the same was
enlightening.

CLOCK

*www.sunshinecrafts.com/images/project_snowmen_cd_clock.jpg


FISH

 *blog.makezine.com/_files_deriv_FP8_BLLC_F3I1A3NA_FP8BLLCF3I1A3NA.MEDIUM.jpg..

You better google for the rest .else the space gets filled up


----------



## krates (Sep 29, 2008)

how dumbish thread  ?

throw them away gift them eat them


----------



## windchimes (Sep 29, 2008)

krates said:


> how dumbish thread  ?
> 
> throw them away gift them eat them



What is so dumb here...??

I cant throw them , I didnt find gifting them a good option and the third one..
may be you can explain


----------



## ico (Sep 29, 2008)

Give them to Auto waalas and Rikshaw waalas. They'll use them for decorating their Auto-rikshaws (Three wheelers) and rikshaws. 

One more idea. I know its crap but still. Cover the shiny side with black chart paper and then create some sort of drawings with the pointed side of a compass with care that it doesn't scratch off the plastic. Or whatever. Just cut something through a black chart paper and stick it onto the shiny surface of the CD. Even if I'm not clear, I hope you got what I want to say.  Its a copied idea though. Its similar to colouring a page with rainbow colours, then imposing black colour over it all over the page and then using Scale/Compass to draw out things. 

One more thing, you can also use them as a dart board.  Even though you may not be accurate enough.


----------



## afonofa (Sep 29, 2008)

krates said:


> how dumbish thread  ?
> 
> throw them away gift them *eat them*


Is the thread dumbish or is it your reply?

@windchimes: Keep 2-3 plastic bags(not the thin polythene bags), one inside the other, keep the cd inside the innermost bag, hold it from over the outermost bag and break it. That way you dont accidentally cut your hand and all the dust and tiny particles from the breaking are contained inside the bags and won't enter your lungs or get on your furniture. Use more than one bag because if you break enough cd's this way, they will easily cut through the innermost bag. Then roll up the bags, staple seal them and throw the whole thing with the trash.


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you have just 60 CDs, they won't occupy any significant space! Also, since you have some personal things like family pics, I suggest against throwing them off.


----------



## ico (Sep 30, 2008)

afonofa said:


> Is the thread dumbish or is it your reply?


Neither the thread nor his reply. Its him who is n00bish.......


----------



## Ross (Sep 30, 2008)

or borrow a blow torch from your friend and blow'em up...   (just kidding...  )


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

Get some bombs and put them in a box with the CDs and the put some petrol/kerosene and ignite it and shout "ITS DIWALI".


----------



## windchimes (Sep 30, 2008)

Well..There are few acceptable answers up here ..Thanks 
to all 

Interestingly many have some creative thoughts on the same.
Creativity flourished to an extent that some wanted me to eat them
 *www.messentools.com/images/emoticones/food/www.MessenTools.com-Food-sushi.gif
And what is this blowing,firing,bombing..?
 *yahoofreak.com/animated%20emoticons/Violent%20Animated%20Emoticons/practice%20in%20wall.gif

the reflection of contemporary scenario..??


----------



## digitalage (Sep 30, 2008)

hay.....i just use them as the plate to put the cup of cofee.... and break and throw them.......i dont think that there a lot of james bonds out there who will pick ur cds from dump and join them and use special hardwares to recover ur data.... ....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 30, 2008)

what ever the idea of others I throw away cds which are 6 months old and even newer if they have only trial wares, demos and trailors like crap stuff.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 30, 2008)

well, this thread contained so many good replies and sum very wierd ones too, but loved reading them, especially the "DIWALI" thing 

But, on a serious note, its not advisable to throw them away, since u contain sum personal stuff in there. so better, make sumthing crafty with the CDs, coz all of their shiny silvery sides wud be intact, so it can make a good portrait, like say jus fit them on top of one another (so as to cover the entire frame) and hang it onto the wall, as a ROCK STAR compilation (of ur CD's) that is or sum sort of RECORD LABELS, the same onse hung up in Singers/musicians homes, but u can tell ppl tat its not ur music awards, but jus a collection of ur old CDs


----------



## Ross (Sep 30, 2008)

And what when these creative decorative items and portraits made up of these CDs get old..  ???? won't you come up with same question whenever you have to dispose them off..  ??? (IMHO get a CD case from cd/dvd retailer(in which they keep hundreds of cd/dvd for selling), put all your cds in that & it wont require much place to store)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ 

yupp, nice point noted and very well said...


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 30, 2008)

anni said:


> One more option is... Send it to me other then your personal cds..I like to collect garbage cds...I hv a huge collection in my room walls
> anni



anni

nice hobbiii

What do u do tht for BTW?


----------



## afonofa (Sep 30, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Get some bombs and put them in a box with the CDs and the put some petrol/kerosene and ignite it and shout "ITS DIWALI".


If you do that you will have cd's and their pieces flying out at everyone close enough...only someone in you-know-who's grasp could come up with something like that!


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Break Them*

Break Them
Or if you are angry break them by hitting in others head


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

afonofa said:


> If you do that you will have cd's and their pieces flying out at everyone close enough...only someone in you-know-who's grasp could come up with something like that!



Actually thats why I suggested it.......to hurt someone


----------



## DukeNukem (Sep 30, 2008)

Every month I break 20-25 Cd/DvD's just to make room for new one or archive the Precious data in my

1. 500 GB Hdd
2. 250 Gb Hdd
3. 160 Gb Hdd
4.  40 Gb Hdd

tot 950 Gb


----------



## mad_max (Sep 30, 2008)

figures lol all duke ever did was breaking stuff


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 30, 2008)

windchimes said:


> ...
> 
> I haven't counted yet...but it may come around around 60 I think


 
LOL 60 cds... chump change  just put them in a CD box (tower type) keep it in a corner of the shelf and start worrying about more important things 

btw I dont keep my old backup CDs.. just take whatever is necessary, break it into 2 and throw it into the dustbin 


_


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Oct 1, 2008)

Give them to me, me and my doggy likes to play flying disc (I just only threw them, catching the disc is done by the other)

P.S.: No animal was hurt in making this post...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Give them to me, me and my doggy likes to play flying disc (I just only threw them, catching the disc is done by the other)
> 
> _*P.S.: No animal was hurt in making this post...*_



lol


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 1, 2008)

Krazy Bluez said:


> *P.S.: No animal was hurt in making this post...*


 

muaaaahhahahahahaa


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Abbey record banana chahta hai kya, direct ek 1TB storage HDD lele aur jhanjat khatam


----------



## toofan (Nov 3, 2008)

Check the following thread and its post no 7. it will help you a lot.
......
......
ok i will post it again here for your convenience.



> Become Jet Lee of black mask and use these CDs to kill bad peoples. If you find any smart villein then use two CDs, hide one behind the other and throw them on him, he will catch one but get fooled by another and that will cut his throat.


----------



## harish619 (Nov 4, 2008)

If you have any working Music CD'S.....I'm Interested


----------

